# need more grip



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

so here is the break down on the car in question- it hits close to 35-40mph (estimated) - 

Tamiya TT01E chassis modified-
upper brace cut (only holds the front gear box and steering bell cranks)
rear control arms flipped to shorten wheelbase- done to fit the GT body
rod ends from Kyosho on tie rods/ servo link
bearings in chassis and 2 in steering bell cranks
drilled battery retainer
cut rear bumper mount- done to fit Ford GT body on the chassis only- again
semi locked rear dif
aluminum center shaft
aluminum servo mounts
55t/25t spur/pinion
flipped differentials 
HPI +4mm offset 12mm hubs in front- Tamiya +6mm offset 12mm hubs in rear
tires/wheels as of today for testing- 26mm +2mm offset Tamiya mesh wheels w/ Tamiya hard foam/ and Tamiya "X" pattern tires(pictured)

Electronics-
DuraTrax 7.2v NiMH 4600mAh 6 cell batt
DuraTrax Sprint FWD/REV ESC
Dura Trax base servo
ARRMA 15t 540 SC truck motor
Traxxas TQ2 radio

HPI 200mm 2005 Ford GT body set about 1/4" off the ground (LOW haha)

I bought the following already-
Tamiya 2 piece mesh wheels- in 26mm and 31mm 
Tamiya Super Radials 26mm front and 31mm rear tires
Tamiya hard 26mm foam for the front and
Custom Works rear medium tire foam insert (these are a universal tire foam) measure 42mm wide x 76mm tall x 51mm inside so I'll be cutting a bit off I'm sure

any suggestions to get as much grip as possible are more than welcome- also need to know a way to make the steering less sensitive haha Thanks!


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

little bit of an update - with a 8.4v/3,000 hump pack it's even faster haha my batt charger said it was holding 10.8 volts and 3358mAh's haha WOW it's faster yet.. I unlocked the dif and it handles and takes corners better but it's still starving for traction..


----------



## 1creamer (Mar 17, 2012)

hi you said you have semi locked diffs i have the same car and want to lock the rearend up so i can drift better do you know how to do that?


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

1creamer said:


> hi you said you have semi locked diffs i have the same car and want to lock the rearend up so i can drift better do you know how to do that?


I used a thin washer in the dif.. locks it right up...

take a spider gear to the local hobby store and find the washers and see which fit the spider gear and don't go to thick or the diff won't screw together..

OR you could pick up a 15-17 turn motor LOL this ford GT has a ARRMA 15 turn motor which is $14.99 on omnimodels.com 

this thing has normal touring car tires and has no problem drifting even with the speed gear set and 4 wheel drive


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I did something similiar to my df-03 it drifts nicely off road and moves very well.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

FINALLY got the new wheels for my Ford GT - Tamiya 2 piece mesh wheels 26mm front and 31mm rear with Tamiya M super grip tires front and rear - HPI tire foam 

it finally has GRIP!! 

Thinking about painting the centers though but can't decide what color..


----------

